# Was Let Go At My Job Today



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

There had been rumors that my company was laying off people. Well, today it was me. :shocked: I'm SO MAD! :smmadder: They got rid of me over this one guy that makes a ton of mistakes & does his school work at his desk and then this other girl who is a butt kisser and makes a ton of mistakes! :smmadder: I can't even believe it.... I'm a hard worker and have been there for almost 5 years! I swear, hard work doesn't get you anything! I know it's business and shouldn't be personal, but it is! I'm so mad because they kept these two people that I don't think are good workers. Before my manager left if June, I tried to address the issues about the guy co-worker. Well, she was leaving and didn't really care about addressing. 

I am proud of myself. I handled it very well, like it was no big deal. I didn't cry at all. Once I was in the my car alone...I broke down. :smcry: :smcry: I'm so upset! UGHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Aug 1 2008, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614395


> There had been rumors that my company was laying off people. Well, today it was me. :shocked: I'm SO MAD! :smmadder: They got rid of me over this one guy that makes a ton of mistakes & does his school work at his desk and then this other girl who is a butt kisser and makes a ton of mistakes! :smmadder: I can't even believe it.... I'm a hard worker and have been there for almost 5 years! I swear, hard work doesn't get you anything! I know it's business and shouldn't be personal, but it is! I'm so mad because they kept these two people that I don't think are good workers. Before my manager left if June, I tried to address the issues about the guy co-worker. Well, she was leaving and didn't really care about addressing.
> 
> I am proud of myself. I handled it very well, like it was no big deal. I didn't cry at all. Once I was in the my car alone...I broke down. :smcry: :smcry: I'm so upset! UGHH!!!!!!!!![/B]


That is so horrible, I hope you get an even better job!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I'm really sorry to hear about you losing your job. This economy stinks. I hope that something even better comes up for you soon!!!

Debbie


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Julie! :grouphug: That is horrible! I hope that something good comes out of this like you find an even better job! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sure sorry that happened to you Julie, that really stinks. :angry: I hope you find a better job with better co-workers. :grouphug: On the bright side, you can spend more time with Tango & Tillie while you draw unemployment.Maybe?????


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry Julie. I know you are hurt and feel awful. 
Maybe there is something wonderful out there and this way you are open to it.....hope for the best!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH no Julie! I can't believe that...I am so sorry! Things were going so well there too...you were just loving the fact that you were able to work from home 2 days a week and be w/the fluffs. Geez!! I'm so sorry....I hope things turn around quickly for you and you get an even better job!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh My Julie, I am so sorry! I will be praying for you and hope you find something else soon. That seems so sudden and so surreal when something like a layoff happens.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:shocked: I'm so sorry. soon they will realize what a big mistake they made, and by then you already have a much better job anyways. I hope you find something real soon :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Julie -- I'm so sorry for you. :bysmilie: It's perfectly normal to feel both angry :smmadder: and sad :smcry: . Give yourself some time to work through these emotions and THEN get out there and find a much, much better job. :flowers: 

In my career, I've always found that when something like this happened, it was because something even better was waiting just around the corner. 

Trust that there is a plan for you and that you deserve much, much better. It will work out. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

In the meantime, if you just need to vent or cry or whatever -- your SM friends are here for you!!!! arty:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your job... hope things get better for u... you know that saying "everything happens for a reason". (as bad as it sounds...) I'm sure u will get a better job where u dont have as much stress! :biggrin:


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Julie- that totally sucks. 
Nothing really else to say about it


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:sorry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Like they say "When one door closes another opens" - in this case I hope it's the most amazing job ever.

Take some time to get it all out of your system and then tackle the new job finding with a great new attitude and leave all those old thoughts behind.

Good luck in finding "the job"


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:sLo_grouphug3: 

I hope something much better comes along soon!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Julie - I really feel for ya! I was told back in the early part of June that my job will be eliminated, and it looks like I will be done in the end of August. That just stinks that they kept the slackers over you, remember, another door will open!!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Julie, I am so sorry you lost your job~~~and I am so glad you held it together when they told you!!!! I know it was hard but with your outlook, you will find a better job!!!!! Please know that we are here for you!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry hon-that is awful! :bysmilie: I know what you mean, sometimes it just doesn't feel like it pays off to work any harder than the next person-it's a shame. I hope you find something that you'll love even more-hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this Julie! They will realize what a big mistake they made! Were your co-workers part-time employees? Maybe they let you go because it was cheaper for them to keep the other ones who didnt do a good job because they didnt have to pay them benefits and were paying them less than you?


Whatever the case....I am sure something much better will come along for you!! rayer:


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

It sucks that they did not appreciate your work, but you will find something better, and you will be valued


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Saying a little prayer for you in hopes of finding a better job.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: They are nutz to let you go..I bet you they let you go because you cost them the most financially( you were there for 5 years, no way those other 2 nincompoops were making as much as you were (or had accrued what you did in a 401K or other benefits)..Don't be too hurt at their choice...I bet it has nothing to do with your work ability and everything to do with their wallets...You just go find a new wonderful job and enjoy life. THEIR LOSS....x0x00x0 N


----------



## Maltimama (Jul 26, 2008)

It was probably for the best anyway! You were probably making more money than they were which is probably why they let you go!

I used to work for an company and depending on how much money they brought in that month and how many hours you worked, you would get a bonus - usually anywhere from $300 to $1000. Because of that everybody worked hard to bring the money into the company, nobody ever called in sick, and everybody was really nice! I thought when I started there they were all the "stepford" people, then I realized why everyone was so nice and happy! But... he sold the company and nothing was ever the same!

Anyway, you'll get a better job now with somebody who appreciates your hard work!

Maltimamma


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry Julie , that must suck :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Aug 1 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614395


> There had been rumors that my company was laying off people. Well, today it was me. :shocked: I'm SO MAD! :smmadder: They got rid of me over this one guy that makes a ton of mistakes & does his school work at his desk and then this other girl who is a butt kisser and makes a ton of mistakes! :smmadder: I can't even believe it.... I'm a hard worker and have been there for almost 5 years! I swear, hard work doesn't get you anything! I know it's business and shouldn't be personal, but it is! I'm so mad because they kept these two people that I don't think are good workers. Before my manager left if June, I tried to address the issues about the guy co-worker. Well, she was leaving and didn't really care about addressing.
> 
> I am proud of myself. I handled it very well, like it was no big deal. I didn't cry at all. Once I was in the my car alone...I broke down. :smcry: :smcry: I'm so upset! UGHH!!!!!!!!![/B]


It seems that nowadays hard work does not pay anymore. I know too well what's happening to you. This happened to my daughter TWICE. And each time when she hit the 5 years with them. And they did not leave her in any doubt. They were very clear that she got fired because she was making too much money. First time she was General Manager in a "La Madeleine" and second time she was General Manager in a "Pei Wei". Each time she was one of the very very few who could show a profit for her restaurant. But they kept the ones who didn't and fired her. She was so disgusted that she did not go back to work in restauration. For now she is a stay at home mom taking care of her two kids.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 1 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614411


> OH no Julie! I can't believe that...I am so sorry! Things were going so well there too...you were just loving the fact that you were able to work from home 2 days a week and be w/the fluffs. Geez!! I'm so sorry....I hope things turn around quickly for you and you get an even better job![/B]


Yes! I was very excited to be working from home two days a week. I'm so bummed that I will not be able to find a job like that....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your job :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 1 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614429


> Julie -- I'm so sorry for you. :bysmilie: It's perfectly normal to feel both angry :smmadder: and sad :smcry: . Give yourself some time to work through these emotions and THEN get out there and find a much, much better job. :flowers:
> 
> In my career, I've always found that when something like this happened, it was because something even better was waiting just around the corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn. I know that "everything happens for a reason" and really try to see that in difficult situations. Well, I'm having to try extra hard to see it in this one. I'm just SO MAD! :smmadder: I can't believe these stupid people are still employed and am I'm not! :smcry: It really hurts my feelings.... I know it shouldn't, but it does.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Aug 1 2008, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614486


> I am so sorry to hear this Julie! They will realize what a big mistake they made! Were your co-workers part-time employees? Maybe they let you go because it was cheaper for them to keep the other ones who didnt do a good job because they didnt have to pay them benefits and were paying them less than you?
> 
> 
> Whatever the case....I am sure something much better will come along for you!! rayer:[/B]


No, they are full time positions and have benefits so I'm not sure what these freakin' people are thinking!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that happened but the Ladies are right. I am sure something will turn up and will it does you can spend some more quality time with your babies. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Something better is waiting for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear that.  I hope you find something thats even better. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really sorry Julie. But I've so often heard people who have started their dream business or career, that it would not have happened unless they were forced to make a change. I hope & pray this is what happens to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Julie,

I'm so sorry, but please do not take it personally.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OH NO! I am so sorry Julie! I just feel awful! 

I hope they realize it was their loss! 

I'll be home all weekend if you want to call me and vent and/or talk.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Julie, I'm so sorry! I can fully understand your frustration, and yes even anger at this situation. I think most of us would feel the same.
Let it out... try to vent as much as you can to get it out of your system...then.... then focus on what YOU KNOW TO BE TRUE!... you are a valued employee ,regardless of what happened , and go out there and find that place that will appreciate you and get the benefit of your skills!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Julie. I am sure you will get another (and even better!) job soon. Try not to get too down about it. When companies have to cut back somebody is bound to get hurt. I hate that it was you (and not the mistake-making coworkers).

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Julie, that STINKS, and shame on them. I am so very sorry this happened. Perhaps they were paid less then you were? Who knows? Just be sure to know that, it may have been something that you had no control over so do NOT lay blame on yourself at all.

I wish you well,
Melanie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Julie, that really sucks! :angry: and I can certainly understand your feelings of anger and frustration :smmadder:, but try not to take it personally. Why these other two characters were kept on, who knows - maybe there's something going on there that nobody knows about - or maybe they'll get laid off next week. It's the economy and it's happening everywhere. Some of the most prestigious law firms in NY are laying off 15% of their staff at all levels! I do hope that something better comes along for
you and that pretty soon we'll be seeing a post about your great new job. Good luck :thumbsup: .


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your job. It sounds like you didn't deserve it but it is their loss. You'll get a better job if you are a hard worker!! ((hugs))


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

julie, i'm so sorry to hear this! i'm on the seat of losing my job once again, and i agree... being a hard worker doesn't pay off so much anymore. loyalty means nothing, and what stinks more is that there are others there still working who didn't put in the same effort you did. i hear ya, sister. 

hopefully you'll find something soon... and if ya do, see if you'll need an assistant LOL i'm gonna be lookin too 

good luck and rumor has it... that which does not kill us, will only make us stronger, if not just a little ticked off


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Julie,

I am also sorry to hear this news! The economy is horrid, making things that much worse. As hard as it is, try to fully understand that it wasn't personal. I have seen people with a company my hubby worked for that had been there for 25+ years and they were sent pink slips simply because of how much they made. Then the slackers got to stay around. It really sucks! And it doesn't make it any easier. It just is what it is.

Something much better is out there for you. Just take your time (spending it with the t's) and figure out what you want to do. I don't know what your salary is, but I have just found a at-home work opportunity that I would be glad to share with you if interested.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Julie, it really sucks that it's usually the slackers that get to keep their job. It was probably because of your salary because of the economy right now. Hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

My gosh, thats awful.

With any luck you will find something MUCH better.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Julie--how awful!! I can't believe it. Like everyone said, you know who you are and don't let this hurt your confidence--it's not personal, things are rough out there. How are you doing today? Hang in there, hon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Julie,

I cannot tell you how sorry to hear about the loss of your job. However, I am sure that you will find an even better one. 

Unfortunately, my Husband had a very similar experience in January.... after receiving a "perfect" review on a Friday, he was let go the following Tuesday. He was 8 months away from retirement eligibility (he wasn't planning to do so until next year) and officially retired on 8/1. With that in mind, I can attest to how you felt when you lost your job.

As the saying goes "when one door closes, another one opens' and I am sure that you fill find that "open door". Good Luck with your job search!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Ouch! So sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope you find a new job soon ,and a better one with more money ect .. :grouphug: jo


----------

